# Scab on udder



## carlychan (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello! I am new to this forum and milking goats in general. My Lamancha, Betsy, has 1 month old triplets. We separate the kids from Betsy at night and milk in the morning. She has a scab on one udder that I am pretty sure is from the kids fighting for the teat. With the babies still on her it just won't heal. I gently clean it and do a modified 2 finger milking on that side. None of my herd have mouth sores, so I don't think it is that. I think the babies are just crazy and vicious fighting for the milk (!?!). What can I do besides keep it clean and softened? Thanks!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Poor girl! There's a product for breastfeeding mothers called Lansinoh--it protects blistered nipples so they can heal better, & is safe for babies to ingest--it's pure lanolin I think. Or maybe there's a similar animal product? Bag Balm would taste bad. Are the kids getting all the hay they can eat, & some grain or goat chow? Especially right before they're reunited with mom in the morning--they might not go into as big a feeding frenzy if they'd just had grain, maybe some pieces of yam too. I guess if it is really bad you could put some cream on it & bandage, but then you'd have to milk that side twice a day. Then you wouldn't have to clean it, just put new cream on, & I bet it would heal pretty fast.

Hope she gets better quickly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. Bag balm and that suggested are good idea's.

Multiple kids are rough for sure.

I take a really fine file and gently file the kids teeth where it takes off the super sharp area's. 
You can feel it with your finger. Doesn't take much to get it smoother. They really hate it though and scream.
It really doesn't hurt them. Be careful not to get their lip.


----------

